# RecipeDB - Dans vienna APA



## scrumpy (7/1/11)

Dans vienna APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.45 kg Weyermann Vienna    1.25 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.21 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      29 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    12 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)         26L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 29.2 IBU   Efficiency 85%   Alcohol 4.53%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 26L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Yob (8/1/11)

what yeast? and what were the ferment temps?


----------

